# My last post for the morning



## Roshton (Dec 30, 2017)

Yanmar YM276D
I'm looking for a weight box cause with my property being on the damp side on occation I feel the rear tires would cute into lawn and with loader work I could add the box as needed . I realize a lot of members are in US but hoping some here are in Ontario Canada and may have one not in use or know of a place where I can purchase a box for less than dealers are asking as it is going to sit not in use most of the time . Any information appreciated . Regards


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have one, but have you considered perhaps making one? There are plenty of ideas on the net.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Check out attachmentscanada.com I didn’t see any on their site, but they might have something in their catalogue.


----------

